# When did Tecumseh stop making L-heads



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone know what year Tecumseh stopped making L-head (flathead) engines?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

The year they went out of business which was in the mid 2000s. Roger


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have no idea but if what rhenning says is true then they were making L heads and ohv motors at the same time. I guess they went out while trying to go modern.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Tecumseh stopped making snowblower engines in 2008.
L-heads and OHV both.

Scot


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

I believe Tecumseh stopped producing small engines (didn't go out of business) after it lost its largest customer, Sears. Sears switched to a Chinese supplier.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I imagine there will come a day when the Tec parts will be hard to get...... but for now it's not a problem.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they were practically living off their ancient L heads until they went out of business


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

Ok, continuing the conversation, has anyone had any experience with the LCT line of engines, supposedly built in Michigan? They have the rights to the Tecumseh engines and are/were building engines branded Lauson Snow King. Looking at photos, they appear to look just like all the other Honda clones out there.
I have not had the opportunity to get my hands on one to see for myself and was hoping someone out there has.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

LCT is just another Honda clone same as HF, Powermore, Baja, Greyhound and many others. No better or no worse. More expensive than the Predators but not significantly different. I own all of the first ones I listed and all work good, start good and so far the few parts I have wanted/needed for them have been easy to get. Actually wanted as I haven't needed to replace any parts from breakage. The oldest of those engines is now going on 8 years of use. Roger


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

If I remember correct Tecumseh did make OHV motor back in the 70's. Some of the larger tractor motors had them. Never had one apart.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

wheelhorseboy said:


> Ok, continuing the conversation, has anyone had any experience with the LCT line of engine...


Company is based in SC, product is built in China. I have one of their 208cc plants on my chipper, and so far (2 seasons, some pretty good workouts) been very satisfied. Broke in relatively "clean", ie. not a lot of junk out of the crankcase first oil change, still has the second batch in but it looks pretty good. Fairly smooth for what it is, good power.

LCT was also very quick to respond to the one issue I did have, which was that the steel gas tank mount started to stress fracture, threatening the integrity of the tank. Looked like a couple of funky welds... Called, explained the problem and e-mailed a few pictures. Response was polite and quick; they immediately sent me a replacement tank... fuel valve, cap, strainer and all, and all the way to Japan at that.

Looked good, and I took extra precaution when installing it by installing a washer or two at each mounting point to remove any static stress. No problems since.

Would buy again. :2cents:


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Snowworks yes Tecumseh was big into overhead valve engine in the 1970s to 1990s. It was their OH series engines. They came in 14 to 18 HP ratings. The picture is of a OH160 (16HP) in my Sears tractor. I don't think that series was ever used in snow blowers. Very heavy engines. Roger


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got three of the overhead cast iron Tecs on cranberry harvesters since the early eighties....two 16 hp and an18 hp. I've put a lot of hard hours on them in 30 plus yeas with nothing more then oil changes.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I remember reading that LCT has the rights to the Tecumseh name and also is making/selling some repair parts for L-heads. Is that correct?


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Tecumseh OHV motors I had in early 2000's*



snowworks said:


> If I remember correct Tecumseh did make OHV motor back in the 70's. Some of the larger tractor motors had them. Never had one apart.


I had a Tecumseh 6.5 HP OHV motor on a Cyclone Leaf Rake that ran like a top for years until were wore it out (now a Subaru motor) it was a great motor! We have an 11 HP Tecumseh OHV on a Coleman Generator with no issues for years. 

I then bought an OHV 6 HP motor to replace a Briggs on my Snapper walk behind. It was awful; hard to start, recoil housing broke from stress as it was thin, carburetor literally self destructed plus it used lots of oil. I had a hard time believing that it came from the same company that made my great L-Head Tecumsehs and the one on the Cyclone Leaf Rake. Smooth and powerful once running but that's the only good thing about it. The motor was identical to the link below. What a POS.
https://s.yimg.com/fz/api/res/1.2/i...ml/engine-specs/tecumseh/features/ovrm120.jpg

I have an L-Head Tecumseh Snow King on my Ariens Snowblower and it is just fine by the way. 

QR


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

I thought tecumseh was still in business since i can get any parts for their engines easily. might have to order some from what looks like the tecumseh warehouse in wisconsin but never had a problem finding parts for them.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tecumseh did not go out of business. They decided to get out of the small engine business in 08. Pressure from cheap Asian manufacturers did them in like so many other US based companies. Their main business is making refrigeration compressors.

You can get parts from Tecumseh Power. I am not sure if they are now independent or still affiliated with the original business. 
It sure seems like there are plenty of aftermarket parts for the high wear items like filters, carbs and recoils.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Tecumseh did not go out of business. They decided to get out of the small engine business in 08. Pressure from cheap Asian manufacturers did them in like so many other US based companies. Their main business is making refrigeration compressors.
> 
> You can get parts from Tecumseh Power. I am not sure if they are now independent or still affiliated with the original business.
> It sure seems like there are plenty of aftermarket parts for the high wear items like filters, carbs and recoils.


Tecumseh sold off their small engine division to Platinum Equity who renamed it Tecumseh Power, they were still making engines at that point. It was then spun off into Certified Parts Corporation later after engine production ceased. The Peerless Gear division was sold off to Husqvarna Outdoor Products (Electrolux), formerally American Yard Products (AYP)


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

The latest Tecumseh flathead I have seen was built in 2003. Not positive but after that, I believe they switched over to the OHV's 100%. If someone has a Tecumseh flathead built later than that chime in. Tecumseh started making a 12hp OHV snowking in the 90's for the larger snowblowers like an Ariens 36". Those were the style of engines that ultimately took over. Tecumseh sold their engine division off in December 2008, originally to platinum Equity LLC a financial firm, who in turn sold the right to making Tecumseh parts to certified parts corporation. LCT Liquid Combustion Technology bought the rights to the name Lauson, Tecumseh and snowking. Their based in South Carolina, the engines are made in China. The Peerless gear division was sold off to Ayp-Husqvarna, now HOP. Air quality control mandates got stricter, that killed the flathead. Their OHV still wasn't fully meeting the new requirements. Rather than redesigning another engine from the ground up, they cut their losses and sold out. They remain in business making ac and refrigerator compressors and components.


----------

